# Alt-Gr

## Crow

Har problem med att få alt-gr att funka utan den uppför sig som vanliga alt-tagenten. Vet att det står mycket om det i forumet och har testat det mesta dock utan resultat. Kör med "se-latin1" i rc.conf och i XF86Config ser det ut så här:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option       "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout"  "se"

EndSection
```

Finns det något sätt att uppdatera alla config-filer (nu menar jag inte etc-update utan att dra hem alla på nytt och sedan uppdatera ens cofig-filer med hjälp av etc-update ifall att felet inte ligger i XF86Conifg (har precis kört 'emerge -e world' och det var då problemet uppstod))

----------

## Crow

hmm jag har kommit på en ful-lösning så länge (inte riktigt nöjd med den men tills jag kommer på ett bättre alternativ så får det duga).

Nåväl vet inte om andra har råkat ut för samma problem men det är inte Alt-Gr som inte funkar utan det var min keymapping som inte stämmer. För att få @ att funka igen så gjorde jag följande:

```
$ xmodmap -e "keycode 11 = 2 quotedbl at"
```

För att få reda på vilken keycode som motsvarar en tagent så gäller följande:

```
$ xmodmap -pk    //list keymap table
```

Be någon polare som har ett fungerande tangentbord att köra "xmodmap -pk" och ge dig de rätta värderna. Jag gjorde allt som user och bytte sedan till rooten och körde;

```
# /etc/init.d/keymaps restart
```

för att starta om keymaps utan att behöva logga ut.

Det finns säkert ett mycket bättre sätt att åtgärda problemet på och jag skulle vara tacksam om någon kunde komplettera med den lösningen men tills vidare är det för mig enda alternativet.

----------

## pocke

 *Crow wrote:*   

> Finns det något sätt att uppdatera alla config-filer (nu menar jag inte etc-update utan att dra hem alla på nytt och sedan uppdatera ens cofig-filer med hjälp av etc-update ifall att felet inte ligger i XF86Conifg (har precis kört 'emerge -e world' och det var då problemet uppstod))

 

Från Gentoo install:

```
# export CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

Note: The export CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" line ensures that any new scripts installed to /etc will overwrite the old scripts (stored in sys-apps/baselayout), bypassing Portage's new config file management support. Type emerge --help config for more details.
```

Jag fattar det som att konfigfilerna skrivs över med stardardvärden, och det var väl det du ville?

/Patrik

----------

## Crow

tackar tackar, ska testa det /Crow

----------

## Crow

en liten uppdatering till min ful-lösning (hoppas ingen har försökt den ännu -och jag jobbar på en bättre lösning)

```
$ xmodmap -e "codekey 113 = Mode_switch Multi_key"
```

jag hade "codekey 113 = Alt_R" innan men jag tror att jag ändrade det i ett tidigare stadie när Alt_Gr inte ville.

(har pc105)

----------

## Crow

Nåväl det här blev lite av en monolog men... om jag vill att följande körs vid inloggnig som user: 

```
$ xmodmap -e "keycode 113 = Mode_switch Multi_key"

$ xmodemap -e "//resterande Alt-Gr funktioner som @ och dyligt"
```

Det verkar inte som om min /home/user/.xinitrc fil fungerar, eller iaf så la jag in de raderna dock utan resultat. Testade även att lägga in det i /etc/conf.d/local.start vilket var helt fel... troligen är det inte länkat rätt eller något.

Ska jag lägga in något i "/etc/X11/Session/fluxbox alt. Gnome" som t.ex. "/home/user/.xinitrc" eller dyligt för att aktivera den vid inloggning?

Btw att restarta keymaps var onödigt när man använder xmodmap utan de fungerar direkt.[/code]

----------

## Lilltiger

Är du säker på att du använder:

Identifier  "Keyboard0"

Å inte något annat, för jag hadde samma problem då jag använde se-latin1 i X.

Men gör du det så är en lösning att lägga till det "språket" du skapade som ett nytt språk. Och sedan låta X använda detta, hur detta görs står nog i dokumentationen till X.

----------

## Crow

jepp jag kör med Identifier "Keyboard0" och nu har jag kommit upp i varv så nu ska jag ta och lösa problemet via xmodmap och låta .xinitrc loada den (som det är nu har jag en fungerade xmodmap-fil med alla de extra värden jag vill ha så nu ska jag bara få .xinitrc att loada 'xmodmap $HOME/.Xmodmap' så jag slipper köra den manuellt).

När jag har fått det att funka så skriver jag nog om "keytable/språket" och låter X köra med den istället (tänkte inte ens på det så tackar) men det är alltid kul att få en lösning man har pillat med att funka och det kan vara bra om .xinitrc funkar oxå -om inte inför framtiden.

-tack för all hjälp (via "quick search" och respons).

----------

## Stekern

Jag hade exakt samma problem, men dessa inställningar i XF86Config löste det:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver     "Keyboard"

    Option     "CoreKeyboard"

    Option     "AutoRepeat"  "250 30"

    Option     "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

    Option     "XkbModel"    "pc102"

    Option     "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

    Option     "XkbLayout"   "se"

    Option     "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:nocaps"

EndSection

```

----------

## Gentree

 *Crow wrote:*   

> Nåväl det här blev lite av en monolog men... om jag vill att följande körs vid inloggnig som user: 
> 
> ```
> $ xmodmap -e "keycode 113 = Mode_switch Multi_key"
> 
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1304048#1304048  :Cool: 

----------

